# new VICE PALETTE??



## preta e loira (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi!

  This means that a new palette Vice come your way? 




  http://instagram.com/p/shZFFpPuqo/?modal=true
  http://instagram.com/p/shiuGSrrYD/


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm I prefer 2 over 1 but barely use them...still interested in seeing the colors! IF this is the 3 cute pkging.


----------



## preta e loira (Sep 4, 2014)

this confirmed!


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 4, 2014)

So excited for this!!!


----------



## savvy1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the colors in this palette.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

preta e loira said:


> this confirmed!


  Nude colors.


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG not another palette I need  LOL


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopefully it's true!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see more on this!


----------



## preta e loira (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## kirstw91 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep... I want this one already  I have vice 2 which is really nice but I don't use it enough, I'd probably get more use out of this one with those shades


----------



## Mazi (Sep 5, 2014)

i'm looking forward to seeing swatches of this one as i absolutly love vice 2. any idea when this will be out?


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so excited for this. I don't have Vice 1 or 2 and I swore I would get Vice 3 if I loved the colors. Well I love everything about this palette! The colors of the shadows, the names of the shadows and the packaging has me SOLD. So ready to have this baby come home with me!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see some swatches.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh. Look at all those neutrals. MINE MINE MINE. I didn't pull the trigger on the first two but this will be coming home with me the minute it launches.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 5, 2014)

So excited for vice 3!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the second one.


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2014)

Edited to add Source: http://instagram.com/p/slEGytgE-r/?modal=true

  I'm all about this green edged packaging!!! Oh my days. I really need to increase my savings cap to manage this holiday season haha!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally a Vice palette that I find appealing. Looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 5, 2014)

So I have never purchased a Vice palette (I have 11 various UD palettes though, so I'm not exactly lacking lol), but anyways, the point is I looked up swatches of the first two Vice palettes, and Christine had reviews up for 1 and 2 on September 15 and 9, respectively. So maybe we can expect a review in the semi-near future!


----------



## preta e loira (Sep 6, 2014)

admin edit/all links must be in your signature.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Sep 6, 2014)

preta e loira said:


> [rule]admin edit/all links must be in your signature.


 This shall be mine!


----------



## chelly violet (Sep 6, 2014)

A Vice palette with shades called Dragon and Alchemy ?! Instant must buy


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 6, 2014)

I love Urban Decay shadows. I think I want this more than the Lorac one.


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am loving that huge mirror and the over all style of the palette. Impatiently waiting for T and K's reviews/ swatches.


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 6, 2014)

Boy am I loving this - I'm seeing lots of pretty neutrals to wear with my Vice 2 palette.


----------



## Kelsey Matchett (Sep 6, 2014)

need this... wish i had vice 1 though


----------



## inaya (Sep 7, 2014)

This palette is very beautifull


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a must have! I always pass on the vice palettes but not this one


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm too excited for this! I love a neutral palette! I don't have any neutral shadow palettes but this might be the first.


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't wait! I wonder when it will be available


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 7, 2014)

Found some more swatches!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Credit: M. Conway from IMK


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

It's more colorful than I thought. I must have that pink.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

can't wait for this palette. i don't need it but sine i love UD shadows i really want it!


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

Cant wait for this palette, not sure about the packaging, its very pretty but its going to be pretty for a minute or two then covered in my grubby fingerprints lol, the colours look amazing though and i do love my vice 1 and 2, much rather have them than the naked palettes - which i have and love, but just love a bit of colour.

  What does everyone think of the shadow box, looks pretty disappointing from what ive seen xx


----------



## chelly violet (Sep 7, 2014)

The color swatches look so pretty ! I don't wear color too often but still want this more than Lorac or any other palette


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 7, 2014)

I didn't like any of the vice palettes but this looks a little more interesting


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Credit: M. Conway from IMK


  Thank you for posting this, Yasmin. Hm. It's a lot more colourful than I'd thought - maybe I don't want it after all. I thought the shades looked much more neutral than this. I just don't wear enough strong colour for this to make sense; when I want brights I have Electric.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Sep 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Credit: M. Conway from IMK


  Thank you for posting, it makes me want it now!


----------



## heateher (Sep 7, 2014)

The packaging reminds me of Miami Vice. I was a broke bum when Vice 2 came out and didn't even know about Urban Decay with Vice 1 came out. This sucker will be mine.


----------



## BriarRose (Sep 8, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Credit: M. Conway from IMK


  TY! If that's what the shadows actually look like, count me in! I was disappointed just from looking at the palette pics so far. Looked very neutral and I don't generally like neutrals for eyeshadow. I have a few stalwarts I use when I need to and don't need many (if any) more.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 8, 2014)

Love the packaging. Very eighties cop movie. I don't own the other 2 vice palettes, but of the 3 , this seems the most versatile, with more neutrals, yet still containing a decent handful of bold bright colours. Also, I'm not anti neutral palette, as there are many options but only a few good ones imo.


----------



## redmac (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## NothingRhymes (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure.  I have 1 and 2, use 2 a lot more than the first.  I like the look of the reddish shades but still looks a bit too neutral for my tastes.  I wonder how many are matte as that's where these palettes fall short.


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep. Definitely adding this one to my collection!


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeahhh I think I'm going to have to get this, as long as the neutrals aren't way too similar to what I already have (Naked 1 & 3), the brighter colors (pink/purples blue/greens) look really nice though. I'm just now (idk how I'm so late on the bandwagon) getting into Urban Decay and I'm obsessed, I had the first Naked Palette forever but that was the only product I'd tried, it was only recently that I ventured to Naked 3, the Electric Palette, and the (effing amazing) eyeliners (just ordered the Ocho Loco 2 set from Sephora today for $40, they were only up for a little while and sold out quickly, so I'm hoping my order doesn't get messed up) I'm very excited to see what else is in the holiday range, has anyone heard anything about new eyeliner sets? I saw a lipstick set, so I don't know if they typically do one type of set or the other, or if it's likely that they'll have both lipstick and eyeliner sets-- does anyone with more knowledge of UD's holiday history have any clue?


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 10, 2014)

NothingRhymes said:


> Not sure.  I have 1 and 2, use 2 a lot more than the first.  I like the look of the reddish shades but still looks a bit too neutral for my tastes.  I wonder how many are matte as that's where these palettes fall short.



hmm not sure if it's official, but I found this list of color descriptions & they seem to match the photos we have thus far:



*Truth* (pale pink-nude matte) 	
*Dragon* (bright metallic green shimmer) 	
*Vanity* (smoky metallic eggplant w/multidimensional micro-glitter) 	
*Alien* (pink-peach w/golden shift) 	
*Last Sin* (champagne shimmer w/silver micro-glitter) 	
*Undone* (pink-beige matte-satin w/subtle floating tonal pearl) 	
*Freeze* (metallic medium blue w/multidimensional micro-glitter) 	
*Lucky* (metallic bronze) 	
*Alchemy* (deep fuchsia satin) 	
*Angel* (light taupe w/silver micro-glitter) 	
*Downfall* (warm light brown matte) 	
*Heroine* (deep navy blue w/subtle floating tonal pearl) 	
*Reign* (rich brown satin) 	
*Bondage* (deep, smoky burgundy shimmer) 	
*Defy* (smoky taupe satin) 	
*DTF* (taupe matte w/subtle floating pearl) 	
*Brokedown* (metallic golden brown shimmer w/gold micro-glitter) 	
*Bobby Dazzle* (metallic white w/pale gold micro-glitter) 	
*Sonic* (metallic red-copper) 	
*Revolver* (soft black satin w/subtle floating iridescent pearl).

	so it looks like only 2 mattes, 1 "matte-satin" and 4 satin shades, and the rest seem to be metallic, or with glitter/shimmer/pearl


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 10, 2014)

pocketmouse said:


> *Truth* (pale pink-nude matte)
> *Dragon* (bright metallic green shimmer)
> *Vanity* (smoky metallic eggplant w/multidimensional micro-glitter)
> *Alien* (pink-peach w/golden shift)
> ...


  Thanks; that confirms that the palette is off my list. I don't do metallic or glitter (even the micro kind) and there's a lot of it in the palette.


----------



## heateher (Sep 10, 2014)

The release date is 9/13. Now, do Vice palettes hit Sephora or is that an Urban Decay online exclusive type of thing?


----------



## Tahlia (Sep 10, 2014)

More swatches


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Credit: M. Conway from IMK


I think I'm going to skip this after all. It's a little more colorful and sparkly than I thought.


----------



## QUEEN B (Sep 10, 2014)

AHHH I'm sooo excited !!! It's SOO pretty


----------



## lillakatt (Sep 10, 2014)

It looks nice but not a must-have. Except Dragon, I wish that came in a single!


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm buying this and my husband will just have to deal with it! I have the 1st and 2nd palette! It's only right for me to get the 3rd one!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 10, 2014)

They do eventually hit Sephora, but a little while after urbandecay.com - last year I wasn't going to get Vice 2 and then grabbed it at Sephora. I don't think I can do that with this one, I neeeeed it nowwww!!!


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 11, 2014)

Temptalia posted swatches!! They're quite lovely! Even though there's a lot of neutrals, the brights are pretty different from anything I have so I think I'm going to have to get this palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oh no, I just saw the new set of ten eyeliners (one full size perversion, the rest mini) and instead of the palette (I'm on a limited budget) I think I may have to get those.. I have SO many UD eyeliners and have Ocho Loco 2 on the way but those shades sound really unique compared to what I have, and the multidimensional sparkles/pink shift are calling my name.. Ughh what a nightmare, why do these have to be SO gorgeous? 

another edit: just swatches of the eyeliners and while i think a few of them are quite pretty (faint, the two blues, and voodoo) i think the rest are a bit too sheer/not what I was expecting. I think I'll stick with the eye shadow palette & maybe wait and see if these go on sale, and i'll consider picking them up then


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 11, 2014)

...So is this one of those scenarios where I gotta stay up to 12 am (or later) to catch it?


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice colors.  Will have to check this one out.


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 11, 2014)

Vampy  varnish and Phyrra  have swatches up as well!


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Sep 11, 2014)

I really hope I can get my hands on this when it comes out on the Urban Decay site.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 11, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> ...So is this one of those scenarios where I gotta stay up to 12 am (or later) to catch it?


Probably not, if I remember correctly the Naked 3 and the Pulp Fiction collection both came on the site in the morning at around 8 or 9 (est). I remember I was waiting up for Naked 3, I fell asleep and then woke up going "oh no!" but I got it just before it sold out that first time lol


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 11, 2014)

MACJunkie85 said:


> I really hope I can get my hands on this when it comes out on the Urban Decay site.


  me too!!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 11, 2014)

I hope I can get the palette tomorrow. I don't have Vice 1 or 2, but this looks amazing. I was going to get the eyeliners, but based on the swatches (and smaller size), I think I'll just get a few in colors I'll use often


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 11, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Probably not, if I remember correctly the Naked 3 and the Pulp Fiction collection both came on the site in the morning at around 8 or 9 (est). I remember I was waiting up for Naked 3, I fell asleep and then woke up going "oh no!" but I got it just before it sold out that first time lol


  Thanks!!


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

so excited since i missed out on both!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am excited for this, I think I like this better than the Lorac palette. I like the mix of bold and neutral shades. I don't have the other Vice palettes.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to get this, but I don't know if I should wait for the sephora 15 dollars off coupon they send out in november. Like, would it already  be sold out by then in stores?


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I think I'm going to get this, but I don't know if I should wait for the sephora 15 dollars off coupon they send out in november. Like, would it already  be sold out by then in stores?


  I don't know how the other palettes sold.  It doesn't launch at Sephora until October, they could restock.  However, it probably sell out fast once they launch the discount.  I think I am going to snag it before it launches at Sephora.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 11, 2014)

Vice 2 came out the same time last year didn't it? I didn't get it till after Christmas, my Sephora still had a whole table of them. I kind of want to just wait and get it there so I can get the points lol


----------



## prettygirl8 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm waiting until this palette is at Ulta. I have $175 in points to spend there.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 11, 2014)

I was hoping I could skip this but I really like the pinks and the grays on the far right.


----------



## borinquena (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm skipping this palette.


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I think I'm going to get this, but I don't know if I should wait for the sephora 15 dollars off coupon they send out in november. Like, would it already  be sold out by then in stores?


  The Vice 2 was around for well after Christmas last year on both Sephora's website and UD's. UD usually has their friends and family 20% off sale in October so you could also try that if you wanted to snag it early. It won't be the same as $15 off (more like $12) but if you really don't want to miss it, that would be a good time to get it.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 11, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Vice 2 came out the same time last year didn't it? I didn't get it till after Christmas, my Sephora still had a whole table of them. I kind of want to just wait and get it there so I can get the points lol


  I only buy in store, but yeah, I'd really like the discount, even though it's already a pretty good deal, I just don't want to miss out because I waited.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the canadian price?


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I only buy in store, but yeah, I'd really like the discount, even though it's already a pretty good deal, I just don't want to miss out because I waited.


  I don't think you will miss out if you wait. The Vice 2 palette was around after Christmas if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 12, 2014)

MACJunkie85 said:


> I don't think you will miss out if you wait. The Vice 2 palette was around after Christmas if I remember correctly.


  That's awesome! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## HelloBlondie (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.xsparkage.com/urban-decay-vice-3-palette-swatches-photos-review/






 Those swatches...


----------



## spingus (Sep 12, 2014)

My Sephora still had Vice2 during December as well, you should be fine! I plan to buy this closer to Christmas. (SoCal)


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 12, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> http://www.xsparkage.com/urban-decay-vice-3-palette-swatches-photos-review/   Those swatches...


  I was going to skip, but those swatches are beautiful :eyelove:  I don't like them as much in Christine's swatches though


----------



## RebeccaLynn (Sep 12, 2014)

Vice 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm so disappointed there isn't an Ocho Loco 3


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 12, 2014)

RebeccaLynn said:


> Vice 3     But I'm so disappointed there isn't an Ocho Loco 3


 So am I. I hate that they made a set with 10 pencils but the only full sized one is perversion smh that sucks


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Sep 13, 2014)

Placed my order! I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 13, 2014)

...ordered mine as well...


----------



## smallestkitten (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm on a no-buy this month but I think I'm gonna have to break that for this ... Vice 1 is sooooo buttery smooth and pigmented and I've been mad at myself since I missed out on Vice 2.


----------



## MakeupQueen4 (Sep 14, 2014)

Trying to keep my will power and wait until it is available at Sephora so I can purchase it and add to my points. Hopefully I will get lucky and be able to buy it during friends and family sale. So tempted to just buy it off the UD site though!


----------



## Jackie Kaiser (Sep 14, 2014)

OMG there is a shade called DTF. That stands for down to f***. Scandalous Urban Decay! LOL CAN'T wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm trying hard to wait until Sephora Friends & Family....by then hopefully people will swatch their toy...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 14, 2014)

Queenesq said:


> I'm trying hard to wait until Sephora Friends & Family....by then hopefully people will swatch their toy...


  I'll definitely swatch mine when I get it!! Hasn't even shipped yet though  I remember Naked 3 took forever to get to me lol


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 15, 2014)

MakeupQueen4 said:


> Trying to keep my will power and wait until it is available at Sephora so I can purchase it and add to my points. Hopefully I will get lucky and be able to buy it during friends and family sale. So tempted to just buy it off the UD site though!


i´m doing the same  and the temptation is strong...


----------



## spingus (Sep 15, 2014)

lemonzest said:


> the temptation is strong...


  We must be stronger!


  so....pretty....


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm skipping this one. There is no temptation here. That leaves more money for other collections.


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 16, 2014)

Vice 3 is up on Sephora. I'm passing on it but just ordered the new Ten 24/7 liner set.


----------



## Mazi (Sep 16, 2014)

Apparently there is another palette to lauch alongside the Vice 3 called vice LTD. i dont know how to link it so you will have to copy and paste the link below.


  http://instagram.com/p/tA0VstiNNT/?modal=true


----------



## Mazi (Sep 16, 2014)

oh the link does work ooops


----------



## Audrey C (Sep 16, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> oh the link does work ooops


  It was a LE palette only available to Rouge members. It sold out in minutes.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 16, 2014)

...my Vice three will be delivered tomorrow!  YAY!


----------



## Dare2MakeUp (Sep 16, 2014)

Never felt like I had to have a vice palette until this one. I can't wait to play with it and I loved how they did a play on words with Miami "Vice" packaging. I approve.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Sep 16, 2014)

My Vice 3 palette was delivered today! I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Mazi (Sep 16, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It was a LE palette only available to Rouge members. It sold out in minutes.


  im surprised, UD did an excellent job at keeping that under wraps. but i do love it when they surprise us


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 17, 2014)

That LTD palette is supposedly going to be on UD's website closer to the holidays. I think it's a definite skip for me though, I have been buying way too many palettes lately lmao


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 17, 2014)

I already own 8 shades in the ltd so I'm skipping! Pretty packaging & all


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah there's too many repeats for me to justify it! Which is good, because I NEED the Lorac Mega Palette and the Hourglass Blush Palette! I'm gonna be so broke! As much as I love all the makeup goodies in the fall, it always kills me lmao


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 18, 2014)

I saw this on Instagram last night and I was sooo mad.


  http://stacyann07.blogspot.com/

  I am vib rouge and I never saw an email or anything. I feel like sephora only sends these promotions to certain VIB members or something.
  From what I've read tho, UD says they are going to release it again possibly in October. Sephora said it was a one time only thing. Who can believe anyting.
  I think all but 6 colors are repeats from previous palettes tho, that makes it hurt just a little less.


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 18, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That LTD palette is supposedly going to be on UD's website closer to the holidays. I think it's a definite skip for me though, I have been buying way too many palettes lately lmao


Girl. The holidays kill when it comes to collections. So maaaaany pretty things.
  I was kinda disappointed with UD this year tho.
  Last year they had the face cases and the vice palette and the two eyeliner sets.
  This year it was mini lipsticks, mini eyeliners and a Vice palette.
  pfffft. I thought you _wanted_ my money UD?!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, I wasn't thrilled with the liner sets. I'm a Rouge member too and never get emails about this stuff - I know they have my correct email because I get all the other emails from them, but for some reason I never get notified about things like that when they're available on the site. Glad I'm not alone! How do we fix it, Sephora? Tell us!! lmao


----------



## Shars (Sep 18, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't thrilled with the liner sets. I'm a Rouge member too and never get emails about this stuff - I know they have my correct email because I get all the other emails from them, but for some reason I never get notified about things like that when they're available on the site. Glad I'm not alone! How do we fix it, Sephora? Tell us!! lmao


  Well I never get regular emails from them AT ALL. And this has been over a year and some. I've told them about it but nothing seems to have been fixed. I know they can send me emails since I get the restocking notifications and like order and shipment confirmations... *sigh* If not for the blogging world, I would never know when their sales and discount weeks start!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 18, 2014)

That sucks!! Yeah the last time they did the 20% off sale I didn't get my coupon for it until the day before it ended, I was so mad. I hope that doesn't happen the next time.


----------



## Shars (Sep 18, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That sucks!! Yeah the last time they did the 20% off sale I didn't get my coupon for it until the day before it ended, I was so mad. I hope that doesn't happen the next time.


  I had to call them last time to get my $15 off $50 code as well especially since that was personal to each person unlike the 20% off sale one. The girl that helped me was really good though and through some magic or other she was able to add my code to my online account and I was able to order. It was annoying though. Imagine trying to snag something in hot demand and then have to go through customer services only to hear it sold out... *womp*


----------



## odditoria (Sep 19, 2014)

Just ordered it, very excited


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 19, 2014)

Smokey Eye using Last Sin, Angel Devy and Revolver from the Vice 3 palette


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 19, 2014)

ugh my eyebrows..


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

I love the vice 1 & 2 but i'm not a huge fan of this palette. I keep my money for an other collection.


----------



## 5tyles (Sep 21, 2014)

Vice 3 is so pretty but I'm so torn after seeing vintageortacky's review and reading Temptalia's review of the palette. I guess I'll just have to swatch it in person to decide the final verdict!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 22, 2014)

So after playing with it for a bit, I absolutely love most of it. I'm not a big fan of the second column (the jewel tones) just because they're not as pigmented as I thought they'd be, but the rest of it is great. That first row of neutrals is so creamy and nice. I posted a review on my blog rather than posting a ton of pictures here lol: http://www.sheputshermakeupon.com/2014/09/urban-decay-vice-3-palette.html


----------



## suzanards (Sep 27, 2014)

Georgeous


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm beginning to have second thought about this palette. If someone can post swatch comparisons between the 2 and 3 I would appreciate it.


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

Urban Decay gets me every time with their palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so torn between getting Vice 3 or the one from Too Faced's holiday collection (can't remember the name off the top of my head, sorry). Hopefully by the time I'm ready to purchase, I can just play with the colors at Sephora and see which palette suits my skin tone more.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Sep 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm beginning to have second thought about this palette. If someone can post swatch comparisons between the 2 and 3 I would appreciate it.


  okay I got work so I'll post this evening


----------



## foreverlippie (Sep 29, 2014)

I liked the Vice 2 palette but, I never purchased it; I wish I did! But, I'm not interested in the Vice 3 palette. But, I do have my eyes on eyeliner sets though.


----------



## BeautyBio (Sep 29, 2014)

I have the Vice and Vice 2 palettes.  I'd love the Vice 3 and the Sephora VIB Rouge exclusive Vice palette.  I hate that it was only a blip on the radar.  I think those palettes are a great way to add color to one's makeup collection.  They are also pretty decent travel companions.  I have to admit that I don't wear eyeshadow often, but when I do wear it, I like to have options and an array of finishes.


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm beginning to have second thought about this palette. If someone can post swatch comparisons between the 2 and 3 I would appreciate it.


  I think the pigmenting is better in Vice 3  I'm sorry. the lighting sucks...


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 1, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Smokey Eye using Last Sin, Angel Devy and Revolver from the Vice 3 palette


  did I really label this a smokey eye?  sorry a y'all...lol not a smokey eye.


----------



## Naritchie (Oct 2, 2014)

I like it more than the previous palettes but I don't want to pay 70$ CAD for it. I'm waiting for that 20$ off Sephora coupon we usually get.


----------



## MissChristie (Oct 4, 2014)

This Vice Palette seems to be quite a bit different from previous vice palettes in terms of packaging! Gives me a bit of a superhero feel!!!
  Super nice colours though!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


>


  Thank you! I bought it!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you! I bought it!


  Yay!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Yay!


  I swatched Heroine, Bondage and Alchemy. The minute I did I turned to @jchait and said. "Yep this is happening!" and went straight to the checkout! You are correct I like my Vice 2 palette but the quality is better on the Vice 3. I'm going to use the hell out of this palette this winter!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Oct 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched Heroine, Bondage and Alchemy. The minute I did I turned to @jchait  and said. "Yep this is happening!" and went straight to the checkout! You are correct I like my Vice 2 palette but the quality is better on the Vice 3. I'm going to use the hell out of this palette this winter!


 ompom:


----------



## prettygirl8 (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree - I think that the pigmentation is way better on V3 than on V2.


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 8, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> Apparently there is another palette to lauch alongside the Vice 3 called vice LTD. i dont know how to link it so you will have to copy and paste the link below.   http://instagram.com/p/tA0VstiNNT/?modal=true


   Mad I missed this one. Selfridge's in the UK has it. My friend is over there visiting her fiancé. I'm calling in a favor...


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought Vice 3 for my daughter in the US over the weekend. I hope she likes it; I was a bit concerned given all the complaints re fallout, but opinions seem to be really divided on that.


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

I was in Selfridges last week but didn't see either of the palettes, damn!!!

Is it definitely on sale there already?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 13, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> I was in Selfridges last week but didn't see either of the palettes, damn!!!
> 
> Is it definitely on sale there already?


  Yes, the LTD was definitely at Selfridges. An SA there was posting about it on her blog and I saw it on the website two different times last week. I actually have it sitting in my online cart there. LOL It is sold out now though.


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 14, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Yes, the LTD was definitely at Selfridges. An SA there was posting about it on her blog and I saw it on the website two different times last week. I actually have it sitting in my online cart there. LOL It is sold out now though.


 
  I rang Selfridges last night and they said they only stock Urban Decay online and not in store, maybe they just had the LTD as a once off and yes unfortunately I don't see either of the palettes on their site now.... will have to wait until they launch here - next month I have been told.


----------



## smooch3s (Oct 14, 2014)

Urban Decay just started their F&F sale, 20% off everything!!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 14, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> I rang Selfridges last night and they said they only stock Urban Decay online and not in store, maybe they just had the LTD as a once off and yes unfortunately I don't see either of the palettes on their site now.... will have to wait until they launch here - next month I have been told.


  Rose at Mixed Gems said she had it in Birmingham where she works. I'll bet it was only carried by a select few stores.


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

I do like Vice 3 better than Vice 2. The package is thinner and I believe it is more neutral and Vice 2 is more smokier.


----------



## Shars (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi all. Apparently the Vice Ltd. is coming to Ulta in store and online on January 25th. So anyone who missed out has another bite at the cherry.

  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-vice-ltd-eyeshadow-palette-photos-swatches


----------



## CCKK (Jan 24, 2015)

I just wanted to pass on that Ulta has just put up for sale The Vice  limited palette. I just bought mine and wanted to share


----------



## beautycool (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi yep just seen shame I cannot buy as in uk  Have tried won't let me lol  Limit on website to buy upto two  So it's quite good as usually sometimes there's one per person if it's that special ))


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ordered the Vice 3 on Urban Decay and Vice LTD on ulta last night can't wait to get them


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jan 28, 2015)

Not really interested in LTD but that Tarte palette looks purty...


----------

